# Quercetin dosage? Allergies



## Fluffypants

Has anyone used Quercetin for allergies? Thought I might give this a try for Niko's allergies, but wasn't sure of the dosage. 

Does anyone know the dosage for Quercetin? He is around 95lbs.

Thank you!
Tanja


----------



## LisaT

I don't use it regularly, but I give Max 1/2 of one of these: Source Naturals :: Activated Quercetin


----------



## Fluffypants

As usual - thank you LisaT....  I've been googling the dosage and have gotten so many different results. I'm going to give this a try too. 

Thank you again!
Tanja


----------



## bocron

I take it myself, this has been a more pleasant spring/summer than any I can remember in recent years. 

Annette


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Annette... I just picked up a bottle at Whole Foods this morning and gave Niko a 1/2 pill which is 500mg. I'm hoping it will help him, although I'm not sure how long it takes to kick in.

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## Fluffypants

I think Quercetin may be helping Niko... he doesn't seem as itchy. Although, I can never be sure with him. I'm going to give him a 1/2 pill each day and see. His ears and face are horribly itchy and he has a lot of fur missing again. Kind of the blackened elephant like skin. One thing I have found that has helped is Vetericyn... he seems to dry up after I put that on him... although I have to put it on his face area few times a day.

Just started giving him a little coconut oil as well. Hopefully his face will heal up. He was just fine a couple of weeks ago... face, eyes and ears looked good. These **** allergies. 

Tanja


----------



## LisaT

I hope the new "stuff" helps. It really is frustrating - having issues here too, the weird weather has really messed with the usual allergy patterns


----------



## Fluffypants

Something is helping... lol I think that's how I always feel. I'm trying the Mercola products now... lol Haven't got them yet, but will post back if I like them. 

I'll never know unless I try everything. Thanks Lisa!

Tanja


----------



## LisaT

Fluffypants said:


> I'll never know unless I try everything.


I agree, these issue dogs are a grand experiment


----------

